# Soap Ends....how do you.....



## layserbrat (Aug 4, 2013)

...label and market your soap ends for sale?  I have a bunch of odd ends that I was going to put into a basket and sell.  Do they need labeled or can I create a piece of paper to slip into the bag that states all the ingredients that may be found in the bars?


----------



## lpstephy85 (Aug 4, 2013)

If they are big enough for a label, I would say go for it. Just because they are ends doesn't mean they don't deserve the same love as the rest 

I usually keep soap ends for myself and the hubby, or maybe you can even rebatch or shred for laundry soap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 4, 2013)

I saw someone on etsy have and 'odds and ends' in a bag and there was no info on each bar. But many on there don't list ingredients which I found odd.

Personally I would have bought if they had ingredients so I could see which ones I liked. Maybe just an ingredients sticker on each bar? 

The price was 10 for $10 in case you were curious about that.


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Aug 4, 2013)

your soap ends can be used as "samples" . you can give out when trying to introduce your soap to people that you may come in contact with . some places sell bundle of six samples . you can label them if you are trying to introduce a particular soap .
it mostly comes down to what you want to do with your ends.

here is an example : http://www.simplysoap.com.au/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1846


----------



## sistrum (Aug 4, 2013)

I just reuse my soap ends when I pour another batch.  That way I don't have to worry about papering the ends of my log mold, and don't have ends unless I want them. When you make a lot of soap it does save money.


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 4, 2013)

sistrum said:


> I just reuse my soap ends when I pour another batch.  That way I don't have to worry about papering the ends of my log mold, and don't have ends unless I want them. When you make a lot of soap it does save money.



haha.. brilliant!


----------



## savonierre (Aug 4, 2013)

I sell them sometimes, I label each one..


----------



## Mommysoaper (Aug 5, 2013)

I make them into sample sizes, wrap and label them.  I sell them at a farmer's market for like a buck a piece but I also include a free sample in all of my online orders.  That way, I have little to no waste from my soaps and I don't have to rebatch a mish mash of soaps together.


----------



## Marilyna (Aug 6, 2013)

I usually use them for testing and for samples. For samples I label them and wrap in cello, just like the big bars.


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Sep 15, 2013)

I do a quick sale of odds and ends when I get a bunch. I usually do an online sale and state that the box is unlabelled and may contain shreds, misshapen bars, end slivers, etc and then state "may contain" and list every ingredient that might be in the box. I usually only sell them for just over my costs. It keeps my soap room clean and tidy and gives frugal folks a chance at some dirt cheap soap.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't sell soap, but I have thought they would make good samples for sellers. I would wrap them in tissue and use a label sticker to hold the paper closed. I think a basket of those for a dollar or so apiece would sell great. Or pop one into a customer's bag, or give one to a customer who is interested, but seems reluctant to buy.

Right now, I roll the ends into balls while they are still soft, and when cured, they are family testers.


----------



## green soap (Sep 15, 2013)

last year I used them as Halloween treats!  wrapped in junk mail.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Sep 15, 2013)

That's a great idea, green soap!! I shave my ends really close, so I don't have much left over for something like that. I'm thinking of making every batch one pound larger, and pouring the excess into some small (1" x 3") silicone pastry molds I have. Then I could cut 1" sample squares. I'll have to remember your idea of wrapping in junk mail!


----------



## sherrilynn (Sep 15, 2013)

I use my soap end in bath poofies. Melt them, pour them into cupcake tins and add a scrubbie...


----------



## CrafterAl (Sep 15, 2013)

I sometimes have ends that can be cut in half to produce a bar almost exactly like a hotel-size bar. These get put into a bag and sold. There are five to a bag. It's a nice little bag suitable for a gift.

I never sell anything that doesn't look good. Use the junk yourself or throw it away. I'm mostly after repeat business. That's part of the reason customers only get the best I can offer. Always (or almost always ).

I do not give samples away. I guess that some people who would take a sample would have bought a bar. If you don't think so, devise a way to track who got a sample and then bought.

I never sell little bars of soap cheap. I guess that some of those people would have bought a regular bar at three times the price. This might be a mistake. But after all, what's a bar of soap cost? Not much.

I always offer a three bar price with a little discount. I almost always sell three bars or multiples of 3 bars.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Sep 15, 2013)

I just realized that my post didn't really address the question, which was about packaging the soap ends. There are some other discussion boards (not soap related) that I have belonged to, where people would have torn into someone for not sticking to the topic. So thanks to you guys for being polite! This is one of the nicest, most well-behaved board I have ever belonged to!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 16, 2013)

I only get one small end piece from each log so I cut that in half and place them in a little zip bag that's just large enough for the piece and my business card.  I put a mall label on the back with the ingredients and sell them for 1.00.  I will also give them to customers who are regulars and want to try a new fragrance.


----------

